

Microsoft shows off Surface 2.0 - Athtar
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/ces-microsoft-shows-off-surface-20/8349

======
Athtar
Some seriously impressive tech from Microsoft:

\- 4 inches thick

\- Each pixel on the Surface screen is a camera.

\- Horizontally and vertically mountable.

\- Able to detect text on a objects placed on the surface of the screen. They
demoed it by placing a paper with text on the surface.

\- Surface has the biggest piece of Gorilla Glass ever produced.

